# amtrak guest reward



## momofkids (Nov 7, 2007)

Is it possible to transfer points from one agr account listed in one persons name to another agr account in another person's name? If yes, is there a fee and how much is it?


----------



## PRR 60 (Nov 7, 2007)

momofkids said:


> Is it possible to transfer points from one agr account listed in one persons name to another agr account in another person's name? If yes, is there a fee and how much is it?


Amtrak does not have any direct way to transfer points from one person's account to another person's account.


----------



## momofkids (Nov 7, 2007)

PRR 60 said:


> momofkids said:
> 
> 
> > Is it possible to transfer points from one agr account listed in one persons name to another agr account in another person's name? If yes, is there a fee and how much is it?
> ...


Thanks for the info.


----------

